# The Riddle Thread



## Úlairi

> _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_
> 
> *Sir Bedevere*: There are ways of telling whether she is a witch.
> *Peasant 1*: Are there? Oh well, tell us.
> *Sir Bedevere*: Tell me. What do you do with witches?
> *Peasant 1*: Burn them.
> *Sir Bedevere*: And what do you burn, apart from witches?
> *Peasant 1*: More witches.
> *Peasant 2*: Wood.
> *Sir Bedevere*: Good. Now, why do witches burn?
> *Peasant 3*: ... because they're made of... wood?
> *Sir Bedevere*: Good. So how do you tell whether she is made of wood?
> *Peasant 1*: Build a bridge out of her.
> *Sir Bedevere*: But can you not also build bridges out of stone?
> *Peasant 1*: Oh yeah.
> *Sir Bedevere*: Does wood sink in water?
> *Peasant 1*: No, no, it floats!... It floats! Throw her into the pond!
> *Sir Bedevere*: No, no. What else floats in water?
> *Peasant 1*: Bread.
> *Peasant 2*: Apples.
> *Peasant 3*: Very small rocks.
> *Peasant 1*: Cider.
> *Peasant 2*: Gravy.
> *Peasant 3*: Cherries.
> *Peasant 1*: Mud.
> *Peasant 2*: Churches.
> *Peasant 3*: Lead! Lead!
> *King Arthur*: A Duck.
> *Sir Bedevere*: ... Exactly. So, logically...
> *Peasant 1*: If she weighed the same as a duck... she's made of wood.
> *Sir Bedevere*: And therefore...
> *Peasant 2*: ... A witch!


 
This thread is simply a forum version of the _Riddle Game_ between Gollum and Bilbo in _The Hobbit_. You can draw riddles from any source providing it isn't too ambiguous. You can also make them up yourself; which is what I prefer to do. Here's the example of the final riddle asked by Gollum to Bilbo:



> _The Hobbit: Riddles in the Dark_
> _*This thing all things devours:*_
> _*Birds, beasts, trees, flowers;*_
> _*Gnaws iron, bites steel;*_
> _*Grind hard stones to meal;*_
> _*Slays king, ruins town,*_
> _*And beats high mountain down.*_


 
The answer of course being _time_.

So, here goes:


_Virtue's foe and bane of kings,_
_Who desires above else all things,_
_Friend of power, lust and might,_
_But with unceasing appetite,_
_Great riches, ever engrossing devourer,_
_From the face of love shalt thou always cower._


The last two lines are a little longer syllabically than I had hoped; but there's a good reason for that. 

Should be interesting!

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Úlairi

No one's even willing to have a crack at it? There's a clue on the second-to-last line! I haven't made it that hard guys!

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Aulë

I'm still thinking, Úlairi...perhaps "greed"?

Posting the Monty Python quote proved to be a good distraction - it got me chuckling.


----------



## Úlairi

Aulë said:


> I'm still thinking, Úlairi...perhaps "greed"?
> 
> Posting the Monty Python quote proved to be a good distraction - it got me chuckling.


 
Greed is most definitely correct. The first letter of each of the words of the second-to-last line also spell "g-r-e-e-d". 

I love Monty Python; great stuff...

Your turn Aulë!

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Aulë

Here's an old one.


A woman was horrified to find a fly in her tea. The waiter took her cup and went into the kitchen and returned with a fresh cup of tea. She shouted, "You brought me the same tea!" How did she know?


----------



## Úlairi

Aulë said:


> Here's an old one.
> 
> 
> A woman was horrified to find a fly in her tea. The waiter took her cup and went into the kitchen and returned with a fresh cup of tea. She shouted, "You brought me the same tea!" How did she know?


 
I find riddles such as this to be far too open-ended. If I had to venture a guess it was because she had already added sugar to it and noticed that it was still sweet... but that's just what Google says. 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Aulë

Úlairi said:


> I find riddles such as this to be far too open-ended. If I had to vernture a guess it was because she had already added sugar to it and noticed that it was still sweet... but that's just what Google says.
> 
> *Cheers,*
> 
> *Úlairi.*


 Hrmph. Well that's the answer.
I wasn't too impressed with the riddle myself, but I was in a lazy, lazy mood. Perhaps my next one will be a little more thought provoking? You're up, Úlairi.


----------



## Úlairi

Aulë said:


> Hrmph. Well that's the answer.
> I wasn't too impressed with the riddle myself, but I was in a lazy, lazy mood. Perhaps my next one will be a little more thought provoking? You're up, Úlairi.


 
The problem with that riddle is that I would consider the tea being served back to her tepid as being an equally valid answer.

_Iron-clad but ever changing,_
_As old as Time but never aging,_
_Master of kings and servant of all,_
_Blind-folded wanders through Power's halls._

I could've added a couple more lines to it; but again I feel as though I've made it far too easy. 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## chrysophalax

The only thing I can think of here is Justice.


----------



## Úlairi

chrysophalax said:


> The only thing I can think of here is Justice.


 
You're close, but justice conceptually never changes where I come from Chry; it's just relative. 

And somehow poor blind Justice, I think, would be one of the last things to wander the Halls of Power. 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Illuin

*Bravery/Courage*

Perhaps even *Faith*


----------



## Úlairi

Illuin said:


> *Bravery/Courage*
> 
> Perhaps even *Faith*


 
Good guesses Illuin; however Chrys was far closer... 




> _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_
> 
> *1st soldier with a keen interest in birds*: Halt! Who goes there?
> *King Arthur*: It is I, Arthur, son of Uther Pendragon, from the castle of Camelot. King of the Britons, defeater of the Saxons, Sovereign of all England!
> *1st soldier with a keen interest in birds*: Pull the other one!
> *King Arthur*: I am... and this is my trusty servant Patsy. We have ridden the length and breadth of the land in search of knights who will join me in my court at Camelot. I must speak with your lord and master.
> *1st soldier with a keen interest in birds*: What? Ridden on a horse?
> *King Arthur*: Yes!
> *1st soldier with a keen interest in birds*: You're using coconuts!
> *King Arthur*: What?
> *1st soldier with a keen interest in birds*: You've got two empty halves of coconut and you're bangin' 'em together!
> *King Arthur*: So? We have ridden since the snows of winter covered this land, through the kingdom of Mercia, through...
> *1st soldier with a keen interest in birds*: Where'd you get the coconuts?
> *King Arthur*: We found them.
> *1st soldier with a keen interest in birds*: Found them? In Mercia? The coconut's tropical!
> *King Arthur*: What do you mean?
> *1st soldier with a keen interest in birds*: Well, this is a temperate zone!
> *King Arthur*: The swallow may fly south with the sun or the house martin or the plover may seek warmer climes in winter, yet these are not strangers to our land?
> *1st soldier with a keen interest in birds*: Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?
> *King Arthur*: Not at all. They could be carried.
> *1st soldier with a keen interest in birds*: What? A swallow carrying a coconut?
> *King Arthur*: It could grip it by the husk!
> *1st soldier with a keen interest in birds*: It's not a question of where he grips it! It's a simple question of weight ratios! A five ounce bird could not carry a one pound coconut!
> *King Arthur*: Well, it doesn't matter. Will you go and tell your master that Arthur from the Court of Camelot is here?
> *1st soldier with a keen interest in birds*: Listen. In order to maintain air-speed velocity, a swallow needs to beat its wings forty-three times every second, right?
> *King Arthur*: Please!
> *1st soldier with a keen interest in birds*: Am I right?
> *King Arthur: *I'm not interested.
> [_Second soldier with a keen interest in birds emerges at the top of the castle with the first_]
> *2nd soldier with a keen interest in birds*: It could be carried by an African swallow!
> *1st soldier with a keen interest in birds*: Oh yeah an African swallow, maybe, but... not a European swallow. That's my point.
> *2nd soldier with a keen interest in birds*: Oh yeah, I agree with that!
> *King Arthur: *[_getting livid_] Will you ask your master if he wants to join my Court at Camelot?
> *1st soldier with a keen interest in birds*: But then of course, ah, African swallows are not migratory!
> [_infuriated King Arthur departs with Patsy banging the coconuts together_]
> *2nd soldier with a keen interest in birds*: Oh yeah...
> *1st soldier with a keen interest in birds*: So they couldn't bring back a coconut anyway.
> *2nd soldier with a keen interest in birds*: Wait a minute! Supposing two swallows carried it together?
> *1st soldier with a keen interest in birds*: No, they'd have to have it on a line.
> *2nd soldier with a keen interest in birds*: Well, simple! They just use a strand of creeper!
> *1st soldier with a keen interest in birds*: What? Held under the dorsal guiding feathers?
> *1st soldier with a keen interest in birds*: Well, why not?


 

Absolutely love it... 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Illuin

If the above post was supposed to be a hint; than I would say* Humor*, or *Laughter* (great stuff BTW ). If not, I would be inclined to say *Wisdom*, if it weren’t for the last line. Those in power may blindly seek it (or think they have found it, when they actually haven't); but wisdom itself wears no blindfold (unless _"blind-folded"_ in context relates to wisdom not _"playing favorites"_).


----------



## The Tall Hobbit

> Iron-clad but ever changing,
> As old as Time but never aging,
> Master of kings and servant of all,
> Blind-folded wanders through Power's halls.


Is it the Law?


----------



## Úlairi

The Tall Hobbit said:


> Is it the Law?


 
Dead on TTH! Well done! You're up!

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## The Tall Hobbit

A man has 12 sticks in front of him.

He takes just 1 of those sticks away.

Now there is only nine left in front of him.

How is that possible?


----------



## Illuin

I used to do this one when I was a bartender. I used stirrers. You spell the word *"N I N E"* with the 11 remaining stirrers.


----------



## Tyelkormo

Úlairi said:


> Dead on TTH! Well done! You're up!
> 
> *Cheers,*
> 
> *Úlairi.*


 

Hm, "the law", Master of Kings? In constitutional monarchies, yes, but an absolutist king would have your head for that...


----------



## The Tall Hobbit

Illuin said:


> I used to do this one when I was a bartender. I used stirrers. You spell the word *"N I N E"* with the 11 remaining stirrers.



Correct.







Your turn.


----------



## Úlairi

Tyelkormo said:


> Hm, "the law", Master of Kings? In constitutional monarchies, yes, but an absolutist king would have your head for that...


 
You're just splitting hairs now...

And I live in Australia so we've inherited English Common Law and live in a Constitutional Monarcy (still) so that's an Australian riddle! And if you adhere to natural law theory; then the law is *always *above kings. But you're just upset because you couldn't get it... Awwwwwwww... 

I don't think my riddles are too bad considering I make them up myself...  *toots horn*

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Illuin

> Originally posted by Úlairi
> _I don't think my riddles are too bad considering I make them up myself...  *toots horn*_


 
I think we should make them up ourselves, rather than using someone else’s parlor tricks from bars or the internet. Coming up with a riddle could be as much fun as figuring it out. Here‘s one of my own going back to the old fashioned "riddle" style: 


_The fingers of a crux and a Ring complete,_
_A wedge afore another and an upright meet,_
_A perilous stair; one leg trails behind,_
_And the way amid two is officially declined._


----------



## Úlairi

I'm taking a blind shot in the dark here, as I have no idea; but is it a _screw_?

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Durin's Bane

A 'key' perhaps?


----------



## chrysophalax

This sounds vaguely nautical, to me. A compass, or map?


----------



## Illuin

Great guesses; but no . I’ll give you two hints. It’s Middle-Earth related; and think....a little differently .


----------



## chrysophalax

Mmmm, I thought so, or rather, I was afraid of this. My first instinct was to go with something related to entering Mordor, what with the stair and all...


----------



## Úlairi

I don't know why I feel confident about this as it is likely to be wrong; but is it a _mountain_? Or mountain range. I may even say _tower _but I believe the last line of the riddle rules out that possibility. Hold on, could it be _The Two Towers_?

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Illuin

You’re reading into this too much. You do not have to look further than the riddle itself for the answer .


----------



## Aulë

That first line had me thinking of churches and wagons.


----------



## Úlairi

Just to rule it out - the _Argonath _(or Amon Hen)?

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Illuin

So far Aulë is the closest, but probably not in the way he would expect .


----------



## Illuin

Looks like I’m going to have to drop the _*H-Bomb*_ (_huge hint_) pretty soon. Hmmm; I thought this would be an easy one .


----------



## Alcarinque

Illuin said:


> I think we should make them up ourselves, rather than using someone else’s parlor tricks from bars or the internet. Coming up with a riddle could be as much fun as figuring it out. Here‘s one of my own going back to the old fashioned "riddle" style:
> 
> 
> _The fingers of a crux and a Ring complete,_
> _A wedge afore another and an upright meet,_
> _A perilous stair; one leg trails behind,_
> _And the way amid two is officially declined._


 
Does it have anything to do with Cirith Ungol? (perilous stair)


----------



## Illuin

I would have to say that it has _"something"_ to do with Cirith Ungol, but only in the most general way.


----------



## Aulë

Illuin said:


> Looks like I’m going to have to drop the _*H-Bomb*_ (_huge hint_) pretty soon. Hmmm; I thought this would be an easy one .


 

Hehehe - Úlairi got me thinking of this:


----------



## Illuin

You’re getting warmer. But again, probably not in the way you would expect .


----------



## Úlairi

Illuin said:


> I would have to say that it has _"something"_ to do with Cirith Ungol, but only in the most general way.


 
I thought of that! The crux is giving me significant difficulty as my previous answers were based on the understanding that a crux is a cross. This is why I had answers like a _screw._

Is it the Black Gate?



Aulë said:


> Hehehe - Úlairi got me thinking of this:


 


> _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_
> 
> *King Arthur*: How does it... um... how does it work?
> *Sir Lancelot*: I know not, my liege.
> *King Arthur*: Consult the Book of Armaments.
> *Brother Maynard*: Armaments, chapter two, verses nine through twenty-one.
> *Cleric*: [_reading_] And Saint Attila raised the hand grenade up on high, saying, "O Lord, bless this thy hand grenade, that with it thou mayst blow thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy." And the Lord did grin. And the people did feast upon the lambs and sloths, and carp and anchovies, and orangutans and breakfast cereals, and fruit-bats and large chu...
> *Brother Maynard*: Skip a bit, Brother...
> *Cleric*: And the Lord spake, saying, "First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin. Then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who, being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it.
> *Brother Maynard*: Amen.
> *All*: Amen.
> *King Arthur*: Right. One... two... five.
> *Galahad*: Three, sir.
> *King Arthur*: Three.


 
Good stuff, good stuff...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Illuin

> Originally posted by *Úlairi*
> _The crux is giving me significant difficulty as my previous answers were based on the understanding that a crux is a cross_


 
Previous is a good thing .


----------



## Alcarinque

_The fingers of a crux and a Ring complete,_
_A wedge afore another and an upright meet,_
_A perilous stair; one leg trails behind,_
_And the way amid two is officially declined._[/quote]

"fingers of a crux"= is it Sauron's fingers completing the Ring?
"upright meet"= is it Minas Morgul?​


----------



## Illuin

Here’s the first H-bomb:

What is the capital of Crux?


----------



## Úlairi

Does it construct the letters t-o-l-k-i-e-n i.e. _Tolkien_? 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Illuin

Indeed! Excellent!

_The fingers of a crux and a Ring complete,_
_A wedge afore another and an upright meet,_
_A perilous stair; one leg trails behind,_
_And the way amid two is officially declined._
The Fingers of a crux (Latin for cross) and a Ring (circle) complete - *T O*

A wedge (triangle shape) afore another (another wedge) and an upright (vertical) meet - *L K*

A perilous stair (broken ladder); one leg (leg of the ladder) trails behind - *I E*

And the way (path or line) amid (between) two is officially declined (as opposed to inclined) - *N*

*T O L K I E N*

I purposely used crux for cross, and a capital R in ring to throw everyone off, because I thought it would be too obvious otherwise. Anyway; NICE Úlairi! You're up.


----------



## Úlairi

*Rips out eyebrows* And who said I was mentally retarded???

Great, now I can go to sleep!  Staying up for 72 hours takes it right out of you, especially when you start hallucinating!  Just jokes...  

I must commend you on quite the clever riddle Illuin. I'm impressed. That's going to be quite hard to match.

How about we give someone else a turn? Any takers... NOT YOU ILLUIN!!!  Chrys or Aulë?

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Aulë

I'm quite happy to solve riddles (or attempt to do so), but I'm in the middle or writing up a report right now...so I'll let one of you guys come up with the challenge.


----------



## Úlairi

I'm sorta in the same boat, but I have been mentally retarded and have ignored it. It's time that I do it so take it away Chrys... or anyone else...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## The Tall Hobbit

I would have never gotten that last one.

I've always heard the term "Crux" associated with the constellation known as "The Southern Cross".

So, I was thinking of all the references that Tolkien made to stars and constellations in his books.


----------



## Úlairi

You can take it away from here TTH if you wish!

I' going to enact _The Illuin Act (2009)_ of which there is the one provision below. 



Illuin said:


> I think we should make them up ourselves, rather than using someone else’s parlor tricks from bars or the internet.


 
From now on you must make up you're own riddles. Make sure they're coherent and can be solved; but there's no need to make them too easy either. 

The floor's yours TTH... 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## The Tall Hobbit

Probably far too easy, but I've always been better at solving riddles and puzzles than making them up:

Effulgent ampulla.
Phosphor's brilliance.
Blindness' bane.


----------



## chrysophalax

The phial given to Frodo by Galadriel?


----------



## The Tall Hobbit

You are Correct.

Probably not a good riddle to use on a Tolkien related forum.


----------



## chrysophalax

Woot! Thanks, Tall Hobbit, but where else would you use such a riddle, mewonders?

I'll get my riddle up later this evening, people, so I crave your indulgence until then.


----------



## Úlairi

chrysophalax said:


> Woot! Thanks, Tall Hobbit, but where else would you use such a riddle, mewonders?
> 
> I'll get my riddle up later this evening, people, so I crave your indulgence until then.


 
Granted, Chrys. 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## chrysophalax

CAVEAT: I suck at poetry...

Surrounded by gold
Through years untold,
I wielded power beyond measure.

Until the heir
In great despair
Parted me from my treasure.


----------



## Aulë

A sunflower? Although I'm yet to meet a powerful flower...


----------



## Durin's Bane

A dragon ?


----------



## Illuin

_White Dwarf_ or _Neutron Star_ - after shedding all of its outer layers or exploding from a Nova or Supernova - perhaps with a play on the word heir - i.e. _heir_ = sun/_son_. The remnants of the star could also be considered new _"heirs" _to planets, stars, etc.


----------



## chrysophalax

Whoa! Funkadelic answers! 

Ok, I assure you that this is a Tolkien-based answer, as I see no point in making it anything else. 

If you've seen the first movie, pay attention!


----------



## Alcarinque

_The fingers of a crux and a Ring complete,_
_A wedge afore another and an upright meet,_
_A perilous stair; one leg trails behind,_
_And the way amid two is officially declined._
The Fingers of a crux (Latin for cross) and a Ring (circle) complete - *T O*

A wedge (triangle shape) afore another (another wedge) and an upright (vertical) meet - *L K*

A perilous stair (broken ladder); one leg (leg of the ladder) trails behind - *I E*

And the way (path or line) amid (between) two is officially declined (as opposed to inclined) - *N*

*T O L K I E N*

*Unbelievable! You completely blew me off! *


----------



## Alcarinque

Surrounded by gold
Through years untold,
I wielded power beyond measure.

Until the heir
In great despair
Parted me from my treasure.[/quote]

*Is it the One Ring itself? The heir being Isildur.*


----------



## chrysophalax

Verrrry close! Think a little more "inside" the box.


----------



## Úlairi

Sauron.

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Illuin

Good one. I think you nailed it Úlairi. 




> Originally posted by Alcarinque
> _Unbelievable! You completely blew me off! _


 
I did? If you answered the riddle and I overlooked it I apologize ; and I'll try to make it up to you.


----------



## chrysophalax

A _bit _more precise, please?


----------



## Aulë

Sauron's finger?


----------



## chrysophalax

Excellent, Aule! Your turn.


----------



## Aulë

I ate the gifted,
I stole from the crafters.
I threatened the first,
I spoke with the small.
Yavanna and Aulë,
They combined to defeat me.
So the question remains,
Who am I?


----------



## Úlairi

I'm going to have to say _Ungoliant_; but I have the feeling that it's incorrect and that the answer may be far more abstract. I'm just going with my first thought on this one...

*Cheers,*

*Ulairi.*


----------



## The Tall Hobbit

The dragon Smaug?


----------



## Aulë

The Tall Hobbit said:


> The dragon Smaug?


Correct.
I was hoping that the Aulë (arrow head) and Yavanna (arrow shaft) part would throw people off the scent for a while. I'm guessing that the Bilbo line gave it away?


----------



## The Tall Hobbit

Aulë said:


> Correct.
> I'm guessing that the Bilbo line gave it away?


Actually, it was the line about "I stole from the crafters".

For some reason, that line immediately made me think of the men of Dale.


----------



## The Tall Hobbit

An aged elf who in a white turret dwells
A great lover of gems and gold and ale
The greatest of all magicians is he
Slumberless tender of the silver rose


----------



## Illuin

*Uolë Kúvion - The Man in the Moon*

I'll give this one up to Alcarinque, because I think I overlooked one of his answers (though I can't find it ).


----------



## The Tall Hobbit

You got it.


----------



## Aulë

Illuin said:


> *Uolë Kúvion - The Man in the Moon*
> 
> I'll give this one up to Alcarinque, because I think I overlooked one of his answers (though I can't find it ).


 I think he was either saying that you didn't say that his answer was wrong, or that your riddle "blew him off" in that it was tricksy.


----------



## Firawyn

Oh, this looks fun. Hit me with the next one.


----------



## Úlairi

I don't think Alcarinque actually solved your riddle Illuin... I did. 

(S)he asked about _Cirith Ungol _but that is all...

We'll wait a little longer but if (s)he doesn't post we'll give it to anyone who wants it, save you and I Illuin. 

And now for perhaps my favourite part of _Monty Pyhton and The Holy Grail_:



> _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_
> 
> [_Triumphant music plays as King Arthur and Patsy ride through the English countryside toward a castle in the distance. Along the trail they come across a peasant..._]
> 
> *King Arthur:* Old woman!
> *Dennis: *Man!
> *King Arthur: *Man... sorry! What knight lives in that castle over there?
> *Dennis:* I'm 37!
> *King Arthur:* What?!
> *Dennis:* I'm 37! I'm not old!
> *King Arthur:* Well I can't just call you "man"!
> *Dennis: *You could say Dennis.
> *King Arthur:* I didn't know you were called Dennis!
> *Dennis: *Well you didn't bother to find out, did you?!
> *King Arthur: *I did say sorry about the "old woman", but from behind you looked...
> *Dennis: *[_interrupting King Arthur_] What I object to is you automatically treating me like an inferior!
> *King Arthur:* Well I am King!
> *Dennis:* Oh, King eh? Very nice! And how did you get that, eh? By exploiting the workers! By 'angin' onto outdated imperialist dogma which perpetuates the economic and social differences... in our society. If there's ever gonna be any progress...
> *Female peasant: *[_interrupting Dennis_] Dennis! There's some lovely filth down 'ere! Oooh! How d'ya do?
> *King Arthur:* How do you do, good lady? I am Arthur, King of the Britons. Whose castle is that?
> *Female peasant: *King of the who?
> *King Arthur: *The Britons!
> *Female peasant:* Who are the Britons?
> *King Arthur: *Well, we all are! We are all Britons! And I am your King!
> *Female peasant: *I didn't know we had a king! I thought we were an autonomous collective.
> *Dennis: *You're fooling yourself! We're living in a dictatorship! A self-perpetuating autocracy in which the working classes...
> *Female peasant: *[_interrupting Dennis_] Oh, there you go. Bringing 'class' into it again!
> *Dennis: *Well, that's what it's all about! If only people would hear...
> *King Arthur:* [_interrupting Dennis_] PLEASE! Please, good people, I am in haste! Who lives in that castle?
> *Female peasant:* No one lives there.
> *King Arthur:* Then who is your lord?
> *Female peasant: *We don't have a lord!
> *King Arthur:* [_bewildered_] What??!
> *Dennis: *I told you! We're an anarcho-syndicalist commune. We take it in turns to act as a sort of executive officer for the week...
> *King Arthur: *[_agitated_] Yes!
> *Dennis: *[_continuing_] ...but all the decisions of that officer; have to be ratified at a special bi-weekly meeting...
> *King Arthur: *[a_ngrily interrupting_] Yes I see!
> *Dennis: *[_continuing_] ...by a civil majority in the case of purely internal affairs...
> *King Arthur: *[_interrupting again furiously_] Be quiet!
> *Dennis: *...but by a two-thirds majority in the case of all...
> *King Arthur: *[_lividly interrupting again_] BE QUIET! I ORDER YOU TO BE QUIET!
> *Female peasant:* Order, eh? Who does he think he is? [_snickers_]
> *King Arthur: *I AM YOUR KING!
> *Female peasant: *Well I didn't vote for you!
> *King Arthur: *You don't vote for kings!
> *Female peasant:* Well how did you become king then?
> *King Arthur: *[_looking toward heaven_] The lady of the lake... her arm clad in the purest shimmering samite, held aloft Excalibur from the bosom of the water, signifying by divine providence that I, Arthur, was to carry Excalibur. THAT is why I am your King!
> *Dennis: *Listen, strange women lying in ponds distributing swords is no basis for a system of government! Supreme executive power derives from a mandate from the masses! Not some farcical aquatic ceremony!
> *King Arthur: *[_infuriated_] BE QUIET!
> *Dennis: *You can't expect to wield supreme executive power just 'cause some watery tart threw a sword at you!
> *King Arthur: *[_livid_] SHUT UP! [_begins approaching Dennis_]
> *Dennis: *I mean if I went 'round saying I was an emperor just because some moistened bint had lobbed a scimitar at me, they'd put me away!
> *King Arthur:* [_seizing Dennis pulls him up to his feet_] SHUT UP, WILL YOU, SHUT... UP!
> *Dennis:* Ah! Now we see the violence inherent in the system!
> *King Arthur: *[_maintaing his grip on Dennis_] SHUT UP!
> *Dennis: *[_slipping and falling to his knees_] Come and see the violence inherent in the system! Help! Help! I'm being repressed!
> *King Arthur:* [_releasing Dennis_] BLOODY PEASANT! [_other peasants gather around to see the commotion_]
> *Dennis:* [_appealing to the other peasants_] Oh, what a give away! Did you hear that? Did you hear that? That's what I'm on about! Did you see him repressing me? You saw it, didn't you?


 
Completely brilliant... 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Alcarinque

Illuin said:


> Good one. I think you nailed it Úlairi.
> I did? If you answered the riddle and I overlooked it I apologize ; and I'll try to make it up to you.


 
Oh, no! Sorry, wrong expression! I meant that you amazed me!


----------



## Alcarinque

Aulë said:


> I think he was either saying that you didn't say that his answer was wrong, or that your riddle "blew him off" in that it was tricksy.


 
*That's exactly what I meant!*


----------



## chrysophalax

Are we going to have a new riddle??


----------



## Úlairi

Alcarinque can take it.

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Úlairi

If Alcarinque won't take it then I will get the ball rolling once more... and to do so I'll make it relatively easy.

_Noble-blooded and bravest child,_
_With brethren slain in mournful woe,_
_Wielded sword and shield defying foe,_
_In indignant rage didst curse defiled._
_Mounting horse raised ringing steel,_
_Galloped forth with wrath-filled cries,_
_Tempted flame and sin to rise,_
_Fell and crushed by darkest heel._

That has to be the easiest riddle so far. Good luck people! Shouldn't have made it that easy...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Aulë

OK, I'm running short on time, so I'll give a guess based on the 20 seconds I had to ponder.

Fingolfin?


----------



## Úlairi

Dead on. Waaaaay too easy! You're up Aulë.

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Aulë

Death of the eight,
Death with the earth,
Solving the thread,
Beneath the earth.

Speak to the rock,
Speak with the fire,
Pass on the power,
To pass to the fire.


----------



## Firawyn

Does this have anything to do with Tolkien?


----------



## Illuin

Bilbo, dealing with the Trolls (rock), finding the Ring, defeating Gollum (eight riddles), dealing with Smaug (fire), passing on the Ring to Frodo to be destroyed in the fires of Mt. Doom.

I guess Bilbo Baggins???


----------



## Aulë

Illuin said:


> Bilbo, dealing with the Trolls (rock), finding the Ring, defeating Gollum (eight riddles), dealing with Smaug (fire), passing on the Ring to Frodo to be destroyed in the fires of Mt. Doom.
> 
> I guess Bilbo Baggins???


 Correct!
Although the eight was to do with the spiders, and the thread was to do with the riddles (_this_ thread ).


----------



## Firawyn

Well done Illuin, I was on a way different track!


----------



## Illuin

This is a great thread. Who hasn’t gone yet (that we don’t have to wait for )? Hey Fir, you want to give it a go?


----------



## Firawyn

You're so good to me Illuin. Sure, I'll try. 

A patch of grass
to hard cold stone
Sun and moon
to dark alone
happy to sad
to happy again
Climb up to high
and then falling

Who am I?



That should be mega easy, but it was off the top of my head.


----------



## Aulë

Gollum...?


----------



## Firawyn

Yeah...I knew that one would be easy. 

Gollum it is!


----------



## Aulë

From north to west,
Days of dark,
Then east to south,
Rotten bark.

The last I'll be,
Unless I find,
The forgotten ones,
Of my kind.


----------



## Úlairi

Treebeard/Fangorn.

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Aulë

Úlairi said:


> Treebeard/Fangorn.
> 
> *Cheers,*
> 
> *Úlairi.*


 Correct.
The bark bit probably gave it away, but I was struggling to find a word to rhyme with "dark"


----------



## Úlairi

Here's one that should be answered quite quickly:

_Immortal am I by an ancient ring,_
_Heralds of heaven speak, shrieking._
_Son of First's son, I pledge fealty to king._
_Resting by earth and water I sing._
_Love of the second union, harbouring,_
_Revealed by the innocent, betraying._

_I stand amidst chaos before yielding._

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Úlairi

I honestly thought that this was quite easy?!

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Firawyn

Frodo, or maybe the Witch King?


----------



## Úlairi

No, not even close Fir. 

EDIT: Well, I'm glad to see that I've written one that I decided not to make too ambiguous and can yet still stump people...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Firawyn

Úlairi said:


> No, not even close Fir.
> 
> EDIT: Well, I'm glad to see that I've written one that I decided not to make too ambiguous and can yet still stump people...
> 
> *Cheers,*
> 
> *Úlairi.*



Yeah, yeah Ulairi, stroke your ego. Not that it needs it.

Will you tell me if by saying "immortal am I by an ancient ring", you refer to someone that is only immortal because of a ring of power?


----------



## Aulë

Úlairi said:


> Here's one that should be answered quite quickly:
> 
> _Immortal am I by an ancient ring,_
> _Heralds of heaven speak, shrieking._
> _Son of First's son, I pledge fealty to king._
> _Resting by earth and water I sing._
> _Love of the second union, harbouring,_
> _Revealed by the innocent, betraying._
> 
> _I stand amidst chaos before yielding._
> 
> *Cheers,*
> 
> *Úlairi.*


 

Gondolin..?


----------



## Úlairi

Firawyn said:


> Yeah, yeah Ulairi, stroke your ego. Not that it needs it.


 
*yawn* Oh, wait a sec! ... ... ... *yawn*



Firawyn said:


> Will you tell me if by saying "immortal am I by an ancient ring", you refer to someone that is only immortal because of a ring of power?


 
"_Immortal am I by an ancient ring_" is a reference to the Encircling Mountains as Aulë is correct... it was Gondolin.

Man you're a pain in the butt Aulë! Well done! I knew it was too easy. Gonna have to make them harder in the future. You're up!

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Aulë

I seem to be quite skilled at solving your wonderful riddles, Úlairi, but unfortunately my own riddles are not so poetic. But I take solace in knowing that I produce riddles that the likes of Bilbo and Gollum would be able to recite deep below the Earth's surface. 


OK, my next one: Whats do I haves in my pocketses?










And the real one:

I was made by the First,
Under the eyes of the eye.
Treasured by the children,
I was never to see the sky.
My treasure caused ills,
Although not my designer's aim.
I was the last free of my kind,
Most of them went up in flame.


----------



## Úlairi

I would say the _Silmaril recovered by Beren and Lúthien_ but it just doesn't fit somehow with the first or the fourth line. Fëanor was not the First as Mandos had foretold and the Silmaril was borne by Eärendil on the Vingilot in the sky outside the bounds of the world.

Another potential answer that has the same issues as above would be the _Three Rings of Power_ which has a beautiful nexus with the second line of the riddle (being potentially Sauron). 

Hmmmm... I'm going to have to give this more thought.

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Aulë

Neither are correct, although you have some good thoughts in there.


----------



## Voronwen

_I was made by the First,_ (made by elves/Firstborn)
_Under the eyes of the eye._ (all of them linked to the greatest one)
_Treasured by the children,_ (children of Iluvatar)
_I was never to see the sky._ (?)
_My treasure caused ills,_
_Although not my designer's aim._ (made originally for comforting, not evil, purposes)
_I was the last free of my kind,_
_Most of them went up in flame._ (lost to evil...) 

_The Palantíri?_


----------



## Starbrow

I would guess the 7 dwarf rings.


----------



## Aulë

One person is on the right track, but is not quite giving the answer I want.


----------



## Úlairi

Nargothrond.

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Aulë

Oo - nice guess. But no. Even if Nargothrond had "kindred" _per se_, they probably would have included Gondolin.


----------



## Úlairi

Just to clarify, it's not the last three remaining dwarf rings, right?

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Aulë

Úlairi said:


> Just to clarify, it's not the last three remaining dwarf rings, right?
> 
> *Cheers,*
> 
> *Úlairi.*


 Read the second last line carefully.


----------



## Firawyn

I was made by the First, (?) 

Under the eyes of the eye. (eye of Sauron?)

Treasured by the children, (the nine kings of men who fell to its power?)

I was never to see the sky.(under the shadow of Mordor, Gollums Cave, Bilbo's pocket, Frodo's neck?) 

My treasure caused ills, (Evil spread, bad things follow)

Although not my designer's aim. (Sauron never intended it to leave his side)

I was the last free of my kind, (others were mastered or lost or corrupted)

Most of them went up in flame.(?)



> Whats do I haves in my pocketses?



No chance you put the answer in plain sight?

_The One Ring?_


----------



## Aulë

Firawyn said:


> I was made by the First, (?)
> 
> Under the eyes of the eye. (eye of Sauron?)
> 
> Treasured by the children, (the nine kings of men who fell to its power?)
> 
> I was never to see the sky.(under the shadow of Mordor, Gollums Cave, Bilbo's pocket, Frodo's neck?)
> 
> My treasure caused ills, (Evil spread, bad things follow)
> 
> Although not my designer's aim. (Sauron never intended it to leave his side)
> 
> I was the last free of my kind, (others were mastered or lost or corrupted)
> 
> Most of them went up in flame.(?)
> 
> 
> 
> No chance you put the answer in plain sight?
> 
> _The One Ring?_


 Colder 

I thought I had given it away a few posts ago...c'mon guys!!!!


----------



## chrysophalax

This is the only thing I can think of...the Ring of Durin?


----------



## Aulë

Correct! You can't fool dragons for very long. 


I was made by the First, (First born)
Under the eyes of the eye. (Sauron)
Treasured by the children, (children of Aulë)
I was never to see the sky. (hidden from all bar the owner...and deep underground most of the time)
My treasure caused ills, (greed)
Although not my designer's aim. (Sauron could not control them)
I was the last free of my kind, (Sauron pinched some of the others, and...)
Most of them went up in flame. (...DRAGONS consumed the others)


----------



## Firawyn

Great going Chrys! And quite right Aule, you can't fool a dragon for long!


----------



## StarGift

Hey everybody let's revive this thread since it was such a great idea.


----------



## LikenessofLuthien

Yes I agree. Here's one: 

Power bound within itself,
Knowing where it's going and who it's with.

Born from flame,
Thrives in flame,
Dies in flame.

Pouring power into one,
Draining life from anyone.


----------



## StarGift

The One Ring?
???


----------



## LikenessofLuthien

StarGift said:


> The One Ring?
> ???


You are correct Stargift. Your turn.


----------



## StarGift

I am the fountain from which no one can drink.
For many I am considered a necessary link.
Like gold to all I am sought for,
but my continued death brings wealth for all to want more.


----------



## Ahiru_Yune

Alcarinque said:


> Surrounded by gold
> Through years untold,
> I wielded power beyond measure.
> 
> Until the heir
> In great despair
> Parted me from my treasure.



*Is it the One Ring itself? The heir being Isildur.*
[/QUOTE]
Is it. The ring of power?


----------



## StarGift

That was already answered, but you are correct. The new riddle if you haven't seen it is:

I am the fountain from which no one can drink.
For many I am considered a necessary link.
Like gold to all I am sought for,
but my continued death brings wealth for all to want more

Also I appreciate you and LoL being on here. Nice to have peeps around my own age here for a change.


----------



## Ahiru_Yune

StarGift said:


> That was already answered, but you are correct. The new riddle if you haven't seen it is:
> 
> I am the fountain from which no one can drink.
> For many I am considered a necessary link.
> Like gold to all I am sought for,
> but my continued death brings wealth for all to want more
> 
> Also I appreciate you and LoL being on here. Nice to have peeps around my own age here for a change.


This is probably way off base but is it. The forbidden pool?


----------



## StarGift

No but good guess!


----------



## LikenessofLuthien

Wait are we going to make these all legendarium related or no?


----------



## StarGift

No they can be anything. I've read through this entire thread. Some were, some weren't


----------



## LikenessofLuthien

Is this one?


----------



## Ahiru_Yune

LikenessofLuthien said:


> Wait are we going to make these all legendarium related or no?


Uh don't ask me I only made my account like an hour ago


----------



## StarGift

This is not one, LoL.


----------



## Ahiru_Yune

StarGift said:


> This is not one, LoL.


but it is LotR right


----------



## LikenessofLuthien

Legendarium means having to do with Tolkien's universe so no.

And I am leaving the forum into tomorrow because I am Pacific time and it is like 1 in the morning goodnight SG and Newt12.


----------



## Ahiru_Yune

StarGift said:


> I am the fountain from which no one can drink.
> For many I am considered a necessary link.
> Like gold to all I am sought for,
> but my continued death brings wealth for all to want more.





StarGift said:


> That was already answered, but you are correct. The new riddle if you haven't seen it is:
> 
> I am the fountain from which no one can drink.
> For many I am considered a necessary link.
> Like gold to all I am sought for,
> but my continued death brings wealth for all to want more
> 
> Also I appreciate you and LoL being on here. Nice to have peeps around my own age here for a change.


is it knowledge?



LikenessofLuthien said:


> And I am leaving the forum into tomorrow because I am Pacific time and it is like 1 in the morning goodnight SG and Newt12.


Night (it's 1:12 in the morning here)


----------



## LikenessofLuthien

I have a guess... is it the Philosopher's stone?


----------



## StarGift

No


----------



## Ahiru_Yune

StarGift said:


> No


Who did u reply to


----------



## StarGift

LoL


----------



## Ahiru_Yune

Is the answer. Knowledge


----------



## StarGift

No


----------



## Starbrow

Are you youth?


----------



## StarGift

No
I'll give you guys a hint:
It's an actual physical substance


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

This is a Russian riddle.
When you need it, you throw it away. When you don't need it, you raise it. What is it?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> This is a Russian riddle.
> When you need it, you throw it away. When you don't need it, you rise it. What is it?


I'm bumping this thread. I'm not sure of the answer to Haleth's riddle. Where you said "When you don't need it, you rise it." Is "Rise" supposed to be "Raise"?


----------



## Starbrow

> I am the fountain from which no one can drink.
> For many I am considered a necessary link.
> Like gold to all I am sought for,
> but my continued death brings wealth for all to want more


Here is a guess for StarGift's riddle.

Are you oil or an oil well?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Starbrow said:


> Here is a guess for StarGift's riddle.
> 
> Are you oil or an oil well?


This seems a promising attempt. The same would have been my guess.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I'm bumping this thread. I'm not sure of the answer to Haleth's riddle. Where you said "When you don't need it, you rise it." Is "Rise" supposed to be "Raise"?


Oh, yes, "raise" would be correct.
I'll edit the post. 
Thanks for correcting me!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

No worries, I just wanted to make sure I understood 😊.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Oh, yes, "raise" would be correct.
> I'll edit the post.
> Thanks for correcting me!


I honestly still can't solve it-- but I am glad it is corrected.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Oh, yes, "raise" would be correct.
> I'll edit the post.
> Thanks for correcting me!


My guess is an anchor. You toss it into the water when you need it to hold you in place, you pull it out of the water when you no longer need it to anchor you.

Not sure if this one's been posted but here we go:

_What do dead people eat,
which if live people eat,
they die?_


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Dirt?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Erestor Arcamen said:


> My guess is an anchor. You toss it into the water when you need it to hold you in place, you pull it out of the water when you no longer need it to anchor you


Yes, you're right!


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Here's another Russian riddle:

Without doors and without windows,
Yet the room is full of people.
What is it?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Erestor Arcamen said:


> _What do dead people eat,
> which if live people eat,
> they die?_


They eat nothing?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Here's another Russian riddle:
> 
> Without doors and without windows,
> Yet the room is full of people.
> What is it?


First things first: how is it a room, if it's devoid of doors and windows?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Vilisse said:


> They eat nothing?


Correct!


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Here's another Russian riddle:
> 
> Without doors and without windows,
> Yet the room is full of people.
> What is it?


I know the answer and the riddle but I won't spoil the intrigue.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Here's another Russian riddle:
> 
> Without doors and without windows,
> Yet the room is full of people.
> What is it?


A mirror?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Correct!


Right, proof that the Halls of Mandos were my true abode during the First Age...


----------



## Ent

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> This is a Russian riddle.
> When you need it, you throw it away. When you don't need it, you raise it. What is it?



Well. Not to be hasty, but I would guess a fishing lure. 
When you need it you throw it away from you on a fishing line.
When you don't need it you raise it out of the water to the pole and attach it, and there it sits.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Well-aged Enting said:


> Well. Not to be hasty, but I would guess a fishing lure.
> When you need it you throw it away from you on a fishing line.
> When you don't need it you raise it out of the water to the pole and attach it, and there it sits.


Haleth's riddle has already been answered, by EA. The answer is an anchor.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Vilisse said:


> First things first: how is it a room, if it's devoid of doors and windows?


That's the point of the riddle. If it was logical, it would be way too easy.


Erestor Arcamen said:


> A mirror?


Nope. Um, why would it be a mirror? I don't really see how you came to that conclusion.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> That's the point of the riddle. If it was logical, it would be way too easy.
> 
> Nope. Um, why would it be a mirror? I don't really see how you came to that conclusion.


I figured that a mirror shows a room with reflections of doors and windows. The people can't actually leave unless you leave through the real door. Probably thinking too hard on it 😅 . 

A chatroom could fit too maybe? Full of people but no doors or windows.


----------



## Ent

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Haleth's riddle has already been answered, by EA. The answer is an anchor.


oops somehow i missed that. 
An anchor is good.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Well-aged Enting said:


> Well. Not to be hasty, but I would guess a fishing lure.
> When you need it you throw it away from you on a fishing line.
> When you don't need it you raise it out of the water to the pole and attach it, and there it sits.


It's supposed to be an anchor but your answer makes sense too.


----------



## Ent

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> It's supposed to be an anchor but your answer makes sense too.



I suppose a few answers could. with enough pondering.
Though I fished when I was young, and did indeed 'throw an anchor away from me', they were still heavy and didn't go very far.
And the first 'anchors' that come to mind for me are the great huge ones on the boats on the seas, and few can even lift those. 

And I recall some of the older Ents saying "throw the oars in the water" when it was time to row away.
Yet they raised them from the water when they were no longer needed.

In any event, it's a nice riddle and took me some time to think of anything suitable...

I may need to visit this thread more regularly. Probably a good thing for an aging brain.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Here's another Russian riddle:
> 
> Without doors and without windows,
> Yet the room is full of people.
> What is it?


The world? (Present-day Middle-Earth) 

Might be a stretch, but...


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> The world? (Present-day Middle-Earth)
> 
> Might be a stretch, but...





Erestor Arcamen said:


> A chatroom could fit too maybe? Full of people but no doors or windows.


No... here's a hint: it's edible.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> No... here's a hint: it's edible.


It couldn't be a mushroom, since there are no people in a mushroom, right?

To be clear: It's Russian, but Russian isn't needed to solve it-- correct?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> It couldn't be a mushroom, since there are no people in a mushroom, right?
> 
> To be clear: It's Russian, but Russian isn't needed to solve it-- correct?


It is not a mushroom, and there is no Russian needed to solve it.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> It is not a mushroom, and there is no Russian needed to solve it.


Hmm... Air?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Hmm... Air?


That could fit the definition, but no. I don't think air is edible, either.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> That could fit the definition, but no. I don't think air is edible, either.


Sure, air is edible. You inhale and consume it, don't you?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Sure, air is edible. You inhale and consume it, don't you?


*Whispers*

_Especially true for the Ainur...and e'en truer for those closer to Manwe, like us! _


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Well-aged Enting said:


> Well. Not to be hasty, but I would guess a fishing lure.
> When you need it you throw it away from you on a fishing line.
> When you don't need it you raise it out of the water to the pole and attach it, and there it sits.


While trying to fall asleep last night, I figured out why I had never thought about a fishing lure before. In the Russian version of the riddle the pronoun shows that the object is masculine. This fact has been lost in translation of the riddle into English. In Russian an anchor is masculine and a fishing lure is feminine.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> While trying to fall asleep last night, I figured out why I had never thought about a fishing lure before. In the Russian version of the riddle the pronoun shows that the object is masculine. This fact has been lost in translation of the riddle into English. In Russian an anchor is masculine and a fishing lure is feminine.


Do you think this could mean that riddles are easier to solve in gendered languages, as it can sorts out some of the words?


----------



## Ent

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> While trying to fall asleep last night, I figured out why I had never thought about a fishing lure before. In the Russian version of the riddle the pronoun shows that the object is masculine. This fact has been lost in translation of the riddle into English. In Russian an anchor is masculine and a fishing lure is feminine.



AHA. And the superiority of truly 'well designed' languages once again demonstrates the absurdities of the English language, and its laxness in accurately communicating most things at a true 'detail' level.

More similar to Hebrew and Greek is Russian, in that element at least, then. I did not know that.

Thank you.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Do you think this could mean that riddles are easier to solve in gendered languages, as it can sorts out some of the words?


Yeah, maybe it's easier. Good idea! 


Well-aged Enting said:


> AHA. And the superiority of truly 'well designed' languages once again demonstrates the absurdities of the English language, and its laxness in accurately communicating most things at a true 'detail' level.
> 
> More similar to Hebrew and Greek is Russian, in that element at least, then. I did not know that.
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks! I love my native language but I enjoy learning English too.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Well-aged Enting said:


> AHA. And the superiority of truly 'well designed' languages once again demonstrates the absurdities of the English language, and its laxness in accurately communicating most things at a true 'detail' level.
> 
> More similar to Hebrew and Greek is Russian, in that element at least, then. I did not know that.
> 
> Thank you.


Russian is very similar to Greek, actually. We stole a lot of Greek for our Cyrillic alphabet, as Cyrill (the guy who invented the _Cyrill_ic alphabet) was from Greece.


----------



## TrollinSun

A symbol of sorrow I am,
Yet inspired valor upon the land,
Wet from both man and river,
Yet I was carried like a quiver.

RELATED TO LEGENDARIUM


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

TrollinSun said:


> A symbol of sorrow I am,
> Yet inspired valor upon the land,
> Wet from both man and river,
> Yet I was carried like a quiver.
> 
> RELATED TO LEGENDARIUM


The One Ring?


----------



## TrollinSun

Nope


----------



## TrollinSun

I will add a historically accurate hint.


----------



## Eljorahir

TrollinSun said:


> I will add a historically accurate hint.
> 
> View attachment 14984


Does the name of this "symbol of sorrow" perchance begin with the letter "N"?


----------



## TrollinSun

Negative ghost rider


----------



## TrollinSun

What was your guess, I'm mind blanking on things starting with N


----------



## Eljorahir

TrollinSun said:


> What was your guess, I'm mind blanking on things starting with N


I thought Narsil fit 3 out the 4 clues (sorrow, valor, and quiver), so I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## TrollinSun

I guess Narsil almost fits, but associated with a river is the key.


----------



## Eljorahir

TrollinSun said:


> A symbol of sorrow I am,
> Yet inspired valor upon the land,
> Wet from both man and river,
> Yet I was carried like a quiver.
> 
> RELATED TO LEGENDARIUM


If a fail, I'll owe you beer,
Is it yet...*The Horn of Boromir!*?


----------



## TrollinSun

Yes! not my best effort, obviously a little vague minus the river but I'll do my best to come up with another one. 
Eljorahir, you have any riddles to share? I feel like Gollum as I eat my tilapia for dinner and guess riddles on here. Hehehe


----------



## Eljorahir

TrollinSun said:


> Yes! not my best effort, obviously a little vague minus the river but I'll do my best to come up with another one.
> Eljorahir, you have any riddles to share? I feel like Gollum as I eat my tilapia for dinner and guess riddles on here. Hehehe


I wanted to ask, the "wet from man" part. That would be the moisture from the breath that sounds the horn? Or, did you have something else in mind? I can't remember if maybe Aragorn shed a tear at Boromir's death, that may have been your intent.


----------



## TrollinSun

Yes to condensation from your breath to blow the horn. I actually couldn't remember if aragorn cried in the books at Boromir's death (don't have a book on me), but I more thinking of Denethor sitting for two days with the horn in his lap.


----------



## TrollinSun

Easy one


Youthful gift of Minas thrift,
stronger than a boar,
hoard reward, turning swords,
yet final bearing caused fear to soar.


----------



## Eljorahir

TrollinSun said:


> Easy one
> 
> 
> Youthful gift of Minas thrift,
> stronger than a boar,
> hoard reward, turning swords,
> yet final bearing caused fear to soar.


I'd say Frodo's mithril shirt.
However, I can't decipher line #1


----------

